# TTS ABT vs. TT RS - acceleration



## mj989 (Dec 6, 2016)

Greetings TT lovers,

I'm new to this board. 
I've already spent few weeks reading the posts and enjoying a lot.

Now I'm looking into installing the ABT PowerS tuning kit and making some research. 
When I compared the figures on paper it estimates to deliver 294 kW (400HP) and 480 Nm. Those are same numbers as the stock TT RS states with a 2.5l engine.

However the acceleration (0-100km/h) for the ABT is 4,6sek (roadster), but RS is 3,9s (roadster). This makes me wonder.. the TTS is even 60kg lighter (1.545kg TTS vs 1.605kg RS). The dyno curves look similar (RS has higher revs). 
What would explain the 0,7s difference in acceleration? once I noticed that the power output is same on both cars, so got interested to figure out the reason for the acceleration difference... I do understand that they are very different cars.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Gear ratios most probably.

The DSG 6sp vs the TTRS's 7sp box and associated drive line.

...and welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Your weight figures are wrong. TT RS gen 2 is 1515kg (1440kg unladen).

Even if you meant gen 1 TT RS that is 35kg heavier.


----------



## mj989 (Dec 6, 2016)

thanks leopard! I missed that and it explains.
tt3600, I was looking at the Roadsters from brochures I got at audi.de

Weights are (quattro/automatic)
*RS* coupe (roadster):1.515kg (1.605kg)	
*TTS* coupe (roadster): 1.460kg (1.545kg)
*Difference: 55kg (60kg)	*


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

What's the 0-100km/h for the ABT TTS Coupe? It's 4,6 sec stock.


----------



## mj989 (Dec 6, 2016)

Soundside said:


> What's the 0-100km/h for the ABT TTS Coupe? It's 4,6 sec stock.


ABT site says 4,3 sec the automatic.

you can check:
http://www.abt-configurator.com/en/Audi ... /20TFSI310
you see two options and click on the little red "i" icon to get additional information. There are PDFs attached with details.


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

mj989 said:


> Soundside said:
> 
> 
> > What's the 0-100km/h for the ABT TTS Coupe? It's 4,6 sec stock.
> ...


Ah, missed it on the site. Thanks! Shame it won't go below 4 sec.


----------



## mj989 (Dec 6, 2016)

leopard said:


> Gear ratios most probably.
> 
> The DSG 6sp vs the TTRS's 7sp box and associated drive line.
> 
> ...and welcome to the forum :wink:


I still got thinking about the gearbox... I believe both cars would be reaching 100km/h in their second gears.
do you still think that 0,7s would account for a different gear box?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

There are many factors to take into account, including possibly different final-drive ratio, shorter or longer first gear and where peak torque arrives in the power band.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

mj989 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Gear ratios most probably.
> ...


Mainly I would have thought due to the shorter ratios
( closer together ).You therefore can't compare Gear numbers from different boxes as by definition they're completely different and will behave in a separate manner.

So although both gears,2nd in this case,will support 100 kmh the rpm with which it's achieved at will also differ by the time it takes to get through 1st.


----------



## mj989 (Dec 6, 2016)

yesterday I picked up from the dealer my car which got the ABT power s installed.
very nice ride, lot's of noise and drama in dynamic+s-mode. rather calm in comfort+d-mode.
could really feel the difference in 100-200 km/h acceleration.
got the NSA warranty to cover the factory warranty void, but hope I will not need it


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

What people don't appreciate is the torque and power a higher capacity engine can make from lower rpm.

At 2000-3000 rpm the power output of the 2.5 litre engine is likely to be much higher than the 2.0l at the same range.

( Just guessing ) 
if the 2.0l pushing its turbo makes 200ftlbs at that point, the 2.5l could be at 300ftlbs having higher capacity to get its turbo spooling and being a bigger engine as well.

As well as weight being a factor, the main thing is that the bigger smoother engine can produce more low down torque and therefore power in the early RPMs vs the top end where the power outputs are more matched.

as an example weight being equal a 400bhp 2.5l will absolutely mince a 450bhp 1.8l.


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

mj989 said:


> yesterday I picked up from the dealer my car which got the ABT power s installed.
> very nice ride, lot's of noise and drama in dynamic+s-mode. rather calm in comfort+d-mode.
> could really feel the difference in 100-200 km/h acceleration.
> got the NSA warranty to cover the factory warranty void, but hope I will not need it


Nice!!!

Have you measured 0-100 yet?


----------

